# Searching for info on breeding



## Sammy86 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello there. I'm wondering, Does any body know any information on my mares dam - Gold Porter Blues and also her grandparents - Porter Rhodes USA (sire) and Hunts Field Joelene (dam) I can't seem to find anything. Thank you in advance X


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Porter Rhodes 
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/porter+rhodes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Sammy86 said:


> Hello there. I'm wondering, Does any body know any information on my mares dam - Gold Porter Blues and also her grandparents - Porter Rhodes USA (sire) and Hunts Field Joelene (dam) I can't seem to find anything. Thank you in advance X


Couldn't find anything on her dam or Granddam, but did find her grandsire, who is a thoroughbred. Looks like he was bred mostly to Irish Draft mares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

